# Replacement engine needed for Bolens 1250



## dgh8789 (Sep 29, 2004)

Can someone please advise me on getting a replacement engine for my Bolens 1250? Are there any worthy rebuilt Wisconsins out there or should I go with a Kohler CA 18 V twin.

Any responses appreciated, first hand experiences preferred.

Thanks -

Chris


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dgh8789 _
> *Can someone please advise me on getting a replacement engine for my Bolens 1250? Are there any worthy rebuilt Wisconsins out there or should I go with a Kohler CA 18 V twin.
> 
> Any responses appreciated, first hand experiences preferred.
> ...


Try this fellow: Here 

Tell him I sent you!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't have any first hand experience but I have had good luck with these guys. They are very knowledgeable and have most everything you would need to either repair your engine or replace it.

small engine warehouse 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back to Tractor Forum Chris! Long time no see. Glad you found us again. 

I am not sure if these guys can help you with the engine or not, but they may be able to direct you to a vendor who can. Or perhaps recommend a replacement engine. From what I have seen of pricing on Wisconsin engines on the net; they are very expensive. I think Andy posted a good link for a replacement repower engine. Hopefully Sonny Bolens can help you out. My apologies if you already know about these guys. 

Sonny Bolens

Your Bolens 1250 used the Wisconsin S12D-281960 engine according to the info. I looked up.


----------

